# Better to have an Online Divorce?



## boonrebuaru (May 14, 2009)

Hi, I stumbled upon the topic online divorce when I was searching information on having a divorce. And this article I found regarding online divorce; has actually got me considering having one since it says that I could save thousands than by going through it with a lawyer. It is even considered legal. Is it all too good to be true? Or is it really legit?


----------



## YoungMilitarySpouse (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it depends on what state you live in. I spoke with an attorney in my state and she said divorce here takes two weeks and to file the papers costs less than $50. So doing it online wouldnt save me money. Plus, with anything on the internet you never know if you can trust it.


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

I was reading a bit about that too... 

However, I have children, and we have marital assets. So I think in my situation it will be better to go through an attorney and make sure it is done fairly. You never know if you might get "screwed" by one of those online divorces.

Better to be safe than sorry


----------

